# Depression ruining grades



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to have a high GPA in high school and did pretty well even in my first two years of college, but with depression, anxiety, lack of motivation and uncertainty with my major, my GPA dropped really low and I was few points off of graduating with a cum laude. I'm upset at seeing my academic performance and realizing that I was once a high achieving student. I see my work ethic and how lazy I became in studying over the course of the years and how I was constantly tired and undermotivated. I see kids in my class who weren't doing as well as I was during the few years graduating with higher GPAs than me. I feel like crap coming to terms with the fact that I messed up the most important GPA of my career. I wonder if anybody here has had depression mess with their academic performance and how you overcame it.


----------



## genthoxha123 (May 22, 2014)

CreamCheese said:


> I used to have a high GPA in high school and did pretty well even in my first two years of college, but with depression, anxiety, lack of motivation and uncertainty with my major, my GPA dropped really low and I was few points off of graduating with a cum laude. I'm upset at seeing my academic performance and realizing that I was once a high achieving student. I see my work ethic and how lazy I became in studying over the course of the years and how I was constantly tired and undermotivated. I see kids in my class who weren't doing as well as I was during the few years graduating with higher GPAs than me. I feel like crap coming to terms with the fact that I messed up the most important GPA of my career. I wonder if anybody here has had depression mess with their academic performance and how you overcame it.


 _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## genthoxha123 (May 22, 2014)

Same as u bro but the main reason is motivation of something that u love , its hard to get that kind of positive energy but i think that if u really wanna be a dentist u must try that kind of time that u r studying to feel happy and not dissapointed with your achievements !

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

They're all completely subjective/a matter of opinion anyway


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> They're all completely subjective/a matter of opinion anyway


what do you mean? the GPA?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

CreamCheese said:


> what do you mean? the GPA?


I mean grades in general


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

CreamCheese said:


> I used to have a high GPA in high school and did pretty well even in my first two years of college, but with depression, anxiety, lack of motivation and uncertainty with my major, my GPA dropped really low and I was few points off of graduating with a cum laude. I'm upset at seeing my academic performance and realizing that I was once a high achieving student. I see my work ethic and how lazy I became in studying over the course of the years and how I was constantly tired and undermotivated. I see kids in my class who weren't doing as well as I was during the few years graduating with higher GPAs than me. I feel like crap coming to terms with the fact that I messed up the most important GPA of my career. I wonder if anybody here has had depression mess with their academic performance and how you overcame it.


Yes, I relate to this a lot... I did very well in high school and the first year or so of university and after that my grades have just been on a steady decline every year. I don't know if I have depression, but I've definitely been struggling with procrastination and lack of motivation, doubts about what I'm doing, feeling tired a lot of the time. And I actually think I could do pretty well if I could get in the right mindset. So yeah, I know how you feel... :hug

Not sure how I'm going to overcome this. I'm going to travel around Europe for about a month and I'm hoping that will help me sort of see more of life and getting away from everything for a while might help me get the right attitude back. Also there's some self-help books I've been trying out and I've also started exercising again. It makes it hard though when I keep having doubts about what I'm doing, but I'm also hoping in the later years of my course it might become more interesting since that's when I get to start doing some more practical things.

Not sure if any of that helps you but it always helps to know you're not the only one


----------

